# Summer layout project



## TheDragonslayer (Apr 13, 2016)

I only started with trains on the 26th of March when I bought an HO set for $3.95 at the trift store and I got it to work. It is from the late 60's to early 70's. My truck broke down on March 21st, my job is mowing lawns and I was shut down. I worked on a trestle that I designed and had it built by the 30th, that led to needing a table for it and that got built yesterday. I slept on my minds eye design overnight and drew it out this morning. 

The table will end up being 10 feet long and four feet wide, 32 inches high. The trestle table is dropped down 16 inches for the gorge the trestle will pass over, into a tunnel in a high forested mountain, around the backside of the table and out the tunnel on the other side of the mountain, into a small hill under a train station and around a small town. There will be a waterfall cascading down the steep mountain side into the stream down the gorge. 

I am calling it my summer project, because I have 35 yards to take care of and am now 8 days behind on mowing, it is going to take me all of May to catch up. I will be lucky to have time on the weekends to work on my train set layout.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks like a fun and interesting project.


----------



## DaveCo (Nov 9, 2015)

Nice project. It may be good to just pick away. No fun rushing through anything.

I'll be interested to see your progress(as slow as it will be) so please continue putting up pictures.

Cheers


----------

